# Trailer: Rachel McAdams will "Für immer Liebe"



## Stefan102 (6 Jan. 2012)

​
Das wird wohl ein echter Knaller an den Valentinstags-Kinokassen werden. „Für immer Liebe“ heißt der neue romantische Streifen mit den hübschen Schauspielern Rachel McAdams (33) und Channing Tatum (31). Und auch wenn sich der ein oder andere männliche Kinogänger die Schnulze nicht antun möchte, so seid gewiss, liebe Männer: Über eine Eintrittskarte für diesen Film wird sich eure Herzdame bestimmt freuen.

Paige (McAdams) und Leo (Tatum) sind glücklich verheiratet und schwer verliebt, als die beiden einen Autounfall haben und Paige ins Koma fällt. Als sie erwacht, kann sie sich an nichts mehr erinnern, außer dass sie mit Jeremy verlobt war, ihrem Ex. Nun muss ihr Mann Leo alles geben, um sie noch einmal für sich zu gewinnen. Was ein bisschen schnulzig klingt, ist es wahrscheinlich auch, aber das braucht man doch auch ab und zu. Und mit dem deutschen Bundesstart am 9. Februar haben sie sich auch das perfekte Datum dafür ausgesucht. Aber seht euch doch selbst den Trailer an, um schon mal einen Vorgeschmack zu bekommen:

​(Quelle: promiflash)


----------

